# الطاقة الشمسية -فيديو رائع



## مهندس بوعافية (8 يونيو 2010)

الطاقة الشمسية ومستقبلعا في الوطن العربي
الإمكانات التي تتوفر عليها الدول العربي 

فيديو رائع عن الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي 

http://vimeo.com/12391553



مشاهدة ممتعة :56:


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يونيو 2010)

فيديو رائع فعلا
جزاك الله خير عليه


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يونيو 2010)

فيديو رائع فعلا
جزاك الله خير عليه


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ج.ناردين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

رووعة
دمت بخير


----------



## سمير شربك (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*



*​


----------

